# Interesting aquariums



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Just happened upon this page, apartment therapy lol 
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/chicago/pets-dogs-cats-snakes-etc/spacearium-by-aquarium-asp-061567


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'd rather have this one;
http://i.fosfor.se/i06/060509_3.jpg

XD

This one looks pretty cool too:
http://www.supercoolpets.com/pictures/MoodyAquariumSink1.JPG


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

the first one looks nice and rich! I would love that hanging in my home.


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

Imagine having to do maintenance on the tank in the first post and with the tank being so skinny I doubt the fish are very happy.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I LOVE this one!
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2923


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

speaking of aquariums this is the best one coz its the biggest a
and natural.lol


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> I LOVE this one!
> http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2923


This one is more like a pond with a house in the middle. Very nice, but unfortunately only possible in a tropical country...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

How about this one instead?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow...nice 12' tank.









I'd skip the bubbles though.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I'd rather have this one;
> http://i.fosfor.se/i06/060509_3.jpg
> 
> XD
> ...


HTF do you clean the gravel in that sink? It looks awesome till I wondered about maintenance access.


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> HTF do you clean the gravel in that sink? It looks awesome till I wondered about maintenance access.


Kinda reminds me of the Fluval Edge... That thing is a pain to maintain. Just not worth the time.


----------

